# If this a long coat gsd I have gotten or Just normal Puppy coat



## Yankees123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Any feed back would be great on how this dog may look when older or type of coat he may have thanks in advance! These was taken today he turned 8 weeks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats you have got yourself a long coat


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Long (stock) coat. I hope you didn't name that puppy Jeter.


----------



## Yankees123 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Thats a little disappointing to be honest*

what does long stock coat mean? is that the kind that grows to look more like a collie rather then a shepherd lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yankees123 said:


> what does long stock coat mean?


It's clear as day he's not a stock coat. What did your breeder say?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy had one LC in his litter, beutiful pup. Would love to see him today. 

I'm going to say not a LC. Of course I coud be wrong but his coat looks like my boys coat as a pup. He's stock


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You still can show him but in SV shows. Here is a link to forum post http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/229378-longcoat-akc-gsds-sv-shows.html


----------



## Yankees123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Both parents was stock coat breeder said this is his second litter and the have never produced a long coat I purchased him from an AKC breeder with the main focus of using him in AKC events so long coats being DQ kinda blows lol oh well guess he will be my new best friend regardless


----------



## Yankees123 (Jul 29, 2013)

oh good to know


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Two stock coats can throw long coats in a litter. It's more common with the show lines.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Two stock coats can throw long coats in a litter. It's more common with the show lines.


Yes! Rusty's parents are both stock but both have produced coated pups. Our breeder was surprised there was only one in his litter of 10 if I remember the count correctly. It was a large litter.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yankees123 said:


> what does long stock coat mean? is that the kind that grows to look more like a collie rather then a shepherd lol


Means that there is still an undercoat but the hair is long. It's the technical term for the huge majority of "long coats" people have, they say a true long coat has no undercoat, but most GSDs have both coats

Heres a 9 week vs 7 months pic of my long stock coat girl so you can compare a bit, and she continues to get fluffier


----------



## Yankees123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hopefully he looks cute when older as Google images "long coted GSD" was like a horror show they didn't even look like GSD


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yankees123 said:


> Hopefully he looks cute when older as Google images "long coted GSD" was like a horror show they didn't even look like GSD


Mego gave a pretty good example of what your pup's most likely going to look like in the above post. There's no mistaken that dog for anything else but a GSD for anyone that knows the breed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yankees123 said:


> Hopefully he looks cute when older as Google images "long coted GSD" was like a horror show they didn't even look like GSD


Hmmm, are you sure your looking at German Shepherds?? lol I know LC are not a preference for some but your wording sounds extreme.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I googled long coat german shepherds & forget about those images that pop up. More than 1/2 of them are not GSD!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My boy is a Long Stock coat from two stock coated dogs. Your pup reminds me of my boy. Bear was the only LC in a litter of 7 pups. Here's a few from when my boy was that age to I year of age:

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh he's a definitely a coatie, and he is SO CUTE! Forget about coat length, it really does not change the dog. A LC dog can still be the very best companion you could ask for and do anything a normal coat can. Look into showing your guy in an SV show if you really wanna show him, thats what I am doing with my guy. For other AKC sports, I am not sure his coat length matters? 

Here's a comparison of my guy for reference, IMO, he looks very 'German Shepherd' to me. 

About 10 weeks old here.


One year old.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my....:wub: :wub: :wub: 

I am a short coat fan, but not exclusively anymore! Wow, what cuties, beauties and handsome GSDs here! Wow. Stunning.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Definitely long coat! Though it can take awhile for the full adult coat to come in, my pups didn't start getting longer until about 7 months. My pup is also from two normal stock coat dogs and coat length can vary between dogs so that part is hard to predict until they're older.

My pup at 8 weeks

IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And now at 11 months... He looks very GSD to me and is definitely not a hot mess of a dog LOL

Untitled (2013-07-15 05:23:27) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Bug huntin' by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Seriously stunning :wub:


----------



## CamStone (Jul 12, 2013)

I think most long coats are beauties. My next pup is definitely gonna be a long coat.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Once you have a long coat, no going back. I just bought my second long coat


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yankees123 said:


> Both parents was stock coat breeder said this is his second litter and the have never produced a long coat I purchased him from an AKC breeder with the main focus of using him in AKC events so long coats being DQ kinda blows lol oh well guess he will be my new best friend regardless


You may want to check with AKC if you are interested in showing obedience or agility or one of the other areas not conformation. You may be able to with your longcoat. Also, a breeder should be able to know by 4 weeks (my Sting's breeder does) whether the pup will be a long coat, so I think under the circumstances and surely having a buyer who plans to show one of their pups in AKC shows, you should be able to return the pup and get to choose another. Or if you want to keep this pup, you should get a discount or an offer of another pup. This is providing of course, that the breeder knew your purposes beforehand.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> You may want to check with AKC if you are interested in showing obedience or agility or one of the other areas not conformation. You may be able to with your longcoat. Also, a breeder should be able to know by 4 weeks (my Sting's breeder does) whether the pup will be a long coat, so I think under the circumstances and surely having a buyer who plans to show one of their pups in AKC shows, you should be able to return the pup and get to choose another. Or if you want to keep this pup, you should get a discount or an offer of another pup. This is providing of course, that the breeder knew your purposes beforehand.


Coat length isn't a disqualification in performance events. 

If you bought this pup as a show prospect for AKC conformation shows, then the coat may be an issue, but other than that it makes no difference.

My girl is a working line pup out of two stock coated parents, training in IPO.


7/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


7/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Yankees123 (Jul 29, 2013)

The breeder knew my intentions he told me his litter has never produced a long coat but has produced a handful of Plush coats and that he assured me it would be a plush coat not long, which is my favorite look of the GSD. To be honest I am really liking this dogs personality, and the way he interacts and plays with the wife's beagle. He is very comical and absolutely loves the pool I jumped in thinking he would just hang out on the deck with his bed but nope he jumped in head first with no fear and now I had to put up another to gate to keep him from always jumping in lol.

Gator your long coat is gorgeous!

Also note I purchased with the intent of agility and fly ball not Conformation.

Does he have a chance of being plush or no lol


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I dont think so. "Plush coat" is not really a coat length. It's just a term for a stock coat that has a fuller coat. Your boy is looking like he's going to be a coatie, but only time will tell for sure. If you like him, why does his coat matter? He CAN still do agility and flyball.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes seeing as how mutts can do flyball and agility I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you have a coated pup as well..Here is my long stock coated girl Piper

About 3 months old 




and now at a 1.6 yrs


----------

